# Curso de utilización del PROTEUS



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 26, 2008)

PROTEUS es un entorno integrado diseñado para la realización completa de proyectos de construcción de equipos electrónicos en todas sus etapas: diseño, simulación, depuración y construcción.

Gracias a la colaboración de El nombre que nos proporciona el material y por su puesto a su autor José Luís Sánchez Calero del instituto Politécnico de Alicante (actual Cavanilles) podemos compartir a todos ustedes este excelente material sobre el uso de la herramienta de diseño electrónico PROTEUS.                                                                             

El contenido del curso es el siguiente:

CAPÍTULO I: ISIS de PROTEUS
CAPÍTULO II: Análisis gráfico
CAPÍTULO III: Generadores
CAPÍTULO IV: Instrumentación
CAPÍTULO V: Buses
CAPÍTULO VI: Valores por defecto
CAPÍTULO VII: Creación de nuevos dispositivos
CAPÍTULO VIII: Diseño Jerárquico
CAPÍTULO IX: Dispositivos programables
CAPÍTULO X: Dispositivos de detención

Espero que les sea de utilidad.

Saludos.


----------

